# gibt’s ihn nur mit dir



## gadankle

Hallo! Hilfe bitte  

Ich verstehe nicht das:
Ne es gibt kein Himmel wenn dann gibt’s ihn nur mit dir!


¿No hay ningún cielo si luego hay eso solo contigo? No lo sé traducir, queda rarísimo...


----------



## heidita

gadankle said:


> Hallo! Hilfe bitte
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht das:
> Ne es gibt kein Himmel wenn dann gibt’s ihn nur mit dir!
> 
> No, no existe ningún cielo y si lo hay, ¡sólo si estás tú!
> 
> 
> .


----------



## gadankle

Muchísimas gracias!!
Llevaba mucho tiempo escuchándolo y me quedaba con las ganas de saber lo que decía... ¡qué bonito es!


----------



## elroy

Un comentario sobre la ortografiía: Debería ser_ kein*en* Himmel_.


----------



## Aurin

elroy said:


> Un comentario sobre la ortografía: Debería ser_ kein*en* Himmel_.


 
Sí, "keinen" sería correcto. Pero se trata de la letra de una canción donde se pueden omitir letras y sílabas.
http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?letra=888416

Gadankle, allí puedes encontrar más canciones de Tokio Hotel, algunas traducidas.


----------



## gadankle

Ok. Muchas gracias Aurin, esque estaba escuchando la letra (muy bonita por cierto) y algunas traducciones no tenian mucho sentido, así que intenté traducirlo, pero esa parte no sabía por donde pillarla jeje


----------

